

Steve Jobs undergoing surgery Monday - CalmQuiet
http://news.cnet.com/8301-13579_3-10150165-37.html

======
CalmQuiet
This is not meant to encourage prying into his life. But for those to who tend
this way, it's a good time to privately offer good thoughts, prayers, or
whatever your approach is. That can be done without prying or intruding.

Whether you're a big fan or a detractor, I think that most will admit that his
vision and tenacity have broken new ground for technology in the hands of the
masses. I personally feel highly indebted.

God bless, Steve.

------
mixmax
So this article cites an article in valleywag that cites a secondhand account
passed along from a employee at Stanford.

Very trustworthy...

~~~
Jakob
Even more if their "news" have been declined just two days ago:

    
    
      Update: A Valley source tells us this is wrong. "He was in Apple meetings today, as a matter of fact. Valleywag is 100 percent wrong."
    

[http://www.alleyinsider.com/2009/1/was-steve-jobs-in-
surgery...](http://www.alleyinsider.com/2009/1/was-steve-jobs-in-surgery-
today)

~~~
CalmQuiet
Thanks. That's very hopeful news.

Unfortunately _good_ news travels more slowly. At least HN can serve as a
hacker-snopes clearing house.

